# just starting please help me give me experiance please



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! You'll get more advice than you can process, very quickly here. Specifically, what area do you need advice on?


----------



## NatalieC (May 26, 2015)

sorry nothing specific i ment im just here to learn


----------



## Cub Creek Bees (Feb 16, 2015)

It's all here - start reading!


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

NatalieC said:


> sorry nothing specific i ment im just here to learn


I would suggest that you do some homework... 

Here are a couple of places to start with :

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesnewbees.htm

http://www.beesource.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?275-How-to-Start-Beekeeping


Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Cub Creek Bees (Feb 16, 2015)

LOL - if Harley's your Dad then you must be trollin' us..


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Sorry guys she said hey I started my own account at beesource I said what?!!!!!......she is only 8. .......going on 16 lol


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

I know I shared this before but she got her first package this yr here she is installing it 
http://youtu.be/vua9NPAbYAY


----------



## Cub Creek Bees (Feb 16, 2015)

That's awesome. You're a great beek, Natalie! :applause: :thumbsup:


----------



## NatalieC (May 26, 2015)

Cub Creek Bees said:


> That's awesome. You're a great beek, Natalie! :applause: :thumbsup:


thank u so much!!!!!


----------



## wbjdmd (May 13, 2015)

NatalieC, My daughter is 10 and just opened her account on BeeSource and just got her bees about a week ago. You can follow her, her screen name is arj (name is Audrey). We are having fun so far. Just opened our hive for the first inspection on saturday after installing 5 frame nuc last sunday. Good luck!


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome from NE Kansas NatalieC! I've got an 8 year old and a 9 year old, and they are starting to get interested in bees too. Good luck to you!


----------



## NatalieC (May 26, 2015)

wbjdmd said:


> NatalieC, My daughter is 10 and just opened her account on BeeSource and just got her bees about a week ago. You can follow her, her screen name is arj (name is Audrey). We are having fun so far. Just opened our hive for the first inspection on saturday after installing 5 frame nuc last sunday. Good luck!


ask her too freind me i dont know how:no:


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Welcome! You’ll find this site, inspiring (sometimes), funny (sometimes), stupid (at times) but addicting all the time!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Natalie!


----------

